
Silicon Valley is so crazy that HBO's 'Silicon Valley' keeps re-writing lines - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/hbos-silicon-valley-struggles-to-be-realistic-with-crazy-tech-valuations-2016-3
======
Sven7
I am just curious to see what, this generation of 20-40 year old's who get
lucky, end up doing with their cash. They do seem a bit more worldly wise than
the last gen (who I blame for funding all the BS tech we see today).

~~~
octorian
Most likely, it means they can finally afford to buy a house.

(Seriously, a house a normal person could afford anywhere else would kinda
require a windfall to afford out here.)

~~~
bahador
I'm with this guy.

------
late2part
Yes. This. Get your value soon - it's all going to seem like pets.com and
webvan before you can get to the bank.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
I do wonder about the value of tech companies, even if they are growing. I'm
at a company that's grossing ~750 million a year, growing about 50% year over
year. We don't make much profit, we put it all back into growing our business,
and we are drastically short of devs :-) What should our value be? It's hard
to say what our earnings would be, because we are growing so fast. We aren't
selling to startups, and we ipo'd a few years ago, we sell to tech and other
than tech companies.

I feel like we are worth a couple of billion. Our market cap is more than that
though :-) Let's say we could make a 5% profit and grow that 50% yoy. Maybe
using PEG.

~~~
bliti
Email me if you want to talk about the company. I'm looking.

------
EvanPlaice
See Poe's Law

"Without a clear indicator of the author's intent, parodies of extreme views
will be mistaken by some readers or viewers for sincere expressions of the
parodied views."

------
oldgun
If you want these kinda dreams it's californication.

